# Citizen 52 - 0110 : The Flying Diver



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

The Citizen 52- 0110 watch might be the most badass 70's diver you never knew you loved. First released in 1977 this diver has built a quiet following among collectors because of its awesomeness in sea and sky. Yep, you read right. Sky!










Image: Mikko

The "flying diver" title references its unconventional history, but first folks, let's have a look at the watch itself. The dial has the all the classic and derivative diver design cues. Above the matte black dial and applied logo, sit the traditional Mercedes hour hand, spade minute and lollypop sweep scribing their individual orbits.


















Image: Mikko

White printed text conveys water resistance and movement type surrounded by large applied rectangle steel indices. The indices are filled with the signature green lume that in many cases doggedly refused to patinate. Instead of a black chapter ring Citizen chose a spun stainless rehaut aware its reflectiveness would aid illumination at depth.









Mikko

Seated within the four shoulders of its stocky lugs the conically designed Bezel rises out of the case at an 80-degree angle complete with a scallop edge grip. At 41mm wide and 12mm high this watch is no shrinking violet. Here it is next to its Japanese cousin, the burly Seiko 6105, looking totally unintimidated and quietly channelling its inner good Citizenship.










Citizen: Konnichiwa dude.

Seiko: Konnichiwa.

The hands are animated by a Citizen Cal 8210A automatic movement with a power reserve of 43 hours and quickset date all wrapped in a robust water-resistant steel case. Now, when I say water resistant I mean "Crocs sphincter" water resistant, because the whole freaking Pacific Ocean failed to wrestle this case open. This watch stared down the might of the Pacific, broke all its toys, applied a half nelson to its neck, then climbed on top of the turnbuckle, extended the elbow theatrically and fell forward on to the Pacific with a full body slam.

The story begins in 1983 when Neil Blakers found an object washed up on Long Reef beach north of Sydney. As he turned the barnacle encrusted clump over in his hands he could make out a red strap and the rough shape of a watch. Back home he squeezed lemon juice onto the clump and slowly the barnacles started to come away revelling a watch dial. To his utter amazement the watch was still ticking.









The watch and surf break at Long Reef Beach.

Neil took the watch to Citizen Australia, it was forwarded to the Tokyo head Office who declared the watch a 1977 manufacture. The website vintagecitizenwatches.com has identified the model as a 52-0110 type 1 dial variant and predicted the watch was underwater for 2-3 years. The Pacific learned the hard way what a tough, ball busting, unrelenting hard-hitting 21 jewels of watch this is. Citizen 1. Pacific 0.









Image: Dan

Over the years on eBay and in various forums 52-0110 watches started to surface with PAF inscribed on the case back accompanied with a military arrow. Speculation centred on Pakistani Air Force military issue. There was conjecture but to date no authentication.
In 1979 the Soviet Union invaded Pakistan's neighbour Afghanistan. The US backed Mujahideen took on the Russians in an all-out bare-knuckle fist fight. As the war dragged on Soviet aircraft often violated Pakistani airspace to attack US munition supply lines and in response the PAF adopted a posture of aggressive defence.










In January 1983 the PAF purchased their first F- 16s flown from Fort Worth by squadron leader Shahid Lateef, seen here being greeted on arrival and possibly wearing a 52 0110.










The diver bezel shows a faint triangle shape at 12. You can make out the short lugs, the rectangle indices and Mercedes hand at 2. The steel rehaut chapter ring reflection is seen from 10 to 3. The dial text is faint but seems to match the 52-0110. Reflective glare from 6 to 9. Difficult to be 100% certain - so a question mark remains with this image.










For the next five years PAF pilots were vectored to intercept numerous incursions by the Soviets. Few things can concentrate the mind like racing towards a Russian MiG at a closing speed of Mach 1 that has the potential to turn you into a fireball with wings. Engaged in sometimes deadly dogfights the PAF pilots handled their F16's skilfully all the while rocking seriously epic 70's style moustaches.










It was against this background, the Soviet-Afghan war 1979-1988, that the Citizen watches would have been issued. But had they? The question of their legitimacy has remained a puzzle until now.

Meet Mr Brian Cloughley.










Brian is a British and Australian army veteran. He is the author of numerous books and papers on the Pakistan Military. He spent 8 years in Pakistan first as head of the UN Military Mission in Kashmir, then as Australian Defence attaché. A regular visitor to Pakistan he updates its defence details for the website IHS Jane's Sentinel.

Brian graciously reached out to one of his many contacts. In this case it was no less than a retired Air Marshal (one of the highest-ranking Officers) of the PAF who served during this period. Below is his response to Brian, who then in part, forwarded the email to me.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mon 26/3/2018 7:00 PM

*PAF Watches
*
&#8230;From a retired Air Marshal, very old friend:

1. PAF is using Citizen watches for Air Defense Officers.

Hope this sorts things out for you.

Best,

Brian 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, for the first time ever - confirmation. A PAF air Marshal attesting to their use. Many thanks to Brian for his help in filling this knowledge gap. Air Défense Officers include those units charged with protecting ground assets and vectoring pilots to intercept. It also appears that the PAF used more than just one Citizen model. Why the PAF would choose this diver remains a mystery. Certainly, it would have been an affordable option, it can measure elapsed time, is easy to read and is tough enough to take the knocks within the confines of a fighter cockpit.

Kinda cool and ironic. The watch was high above the Himalayan Hindu Kush pulling G's - as another lay on the Pacific seafloor exposed to the briny pull of ocean currents.










By 1988 the war had ended. The 90's was fast approaching, and quartz had started to become ubiquitous. Indeed, already most of the worlds military had switched to quartz however this watch was still in active use. Curious then that this innocuous diver with its imitative design and unremarkable movement was possibly the final hurrah of the great mechanical tool watch era.









This Image and title image: Bogdan

These days many of the Citizens that survive from this period show the wear of their practical real-world lives but staying safe under a cuff, snug in a watch box and not getting wet, wasn't what the 52 0110 was put on earth to do.

With acknowledgements to&#8230;

Mr Brian Cloughley Brian Cloughley
Thanks to Stephen @ Sweep-hand for help compiling info and image sourcing https://sweep-hand.org/ and also @ https://sweep-hand.org/citizens-vintage-divers-1962-to-1980/
Bogdan @ https://vintagecitizenwatches.com/
Pictures by Mikko


----------



## I_am_Ned (Dec 21, 2017)

Awesome read! Thanks for posting. I guess I want one now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

Very cool story!!


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome story. Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

Awesome write up, thanks for sharing.

Loved the little wrestling bit.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

James A said:


> Note: Some of the images had been lost in this threads so the Mods suggested I add them by reply.
> Regards,
> 
> The Citizen 52- 0110 watch might be the most badass 70's diver you never knew you loved. First released in 1977 this diver has built a quiet following among collectors because of its awesomeness in sea and sky. Yep, you read right. Sky!
> ...




The Citizen 52- 0110 watch might be the most badass 70's diver you never knew you loved. First released in 1977 this diver has built a quiet following among collectors because of its awesomeness in sea and sky. Yep, you read right. Sky!


Image: Mikko

The "flying diver" title references its unconventional history, but first folks, let's have a look at the watch itself. The dial has the all the classic and derivative diver design cues. Above the matte black dial and applied logo, sit the traditional Mercedes hour hand, spade minute and lollypop sweep scribing their individual orbits.



Image: Mikko

White printed text conveys water resistance and movement type surrounded by large applied rectangle steel indices. The indices are filled with the signature green lume that in many cases doggedly refused to patinate. Instead of a black chapter ring Citizen chose a spun stainless rehaut aware its reflectiveness would aid illumination at depth.


Mikko

Seated within the four shoulders of its stocky lugs the conically designed Bezel rises out of the case at an 80-degree angle complete with a scallop edge grip. At 41mm wide and 12mm high this watch is no shrinking violet. Here it is next to its Japanese cousin, the burly Seiko 6105, looking totally unintimidated and quietly channelling its inner good Citizenship.



Citizen: Konnichiwa dude.

Seiko: Konnichiwa.

The hands are animated by a Citizen Cal 8210A automatic movement with a power reserve of 43 hours and quickset date all wrapped in a robust water-resistant steel case. Now, when I say water resistant I mean "Crocs sphincter" water resistant, because the whole freaking Pacific Ocean failed to wrestle this case open. This watch stared down the might of the Pacific, broke all its toys, applied a half nelson to its neck, then climbed on top of the turnbuckle, extended the elbow theatrically and fell forward on to the Pacific with a full body slam.

The story begins in 1983 when Neil Blakers found an object washed up on Long Reef beach north of Sydney. As he turned the barnacle encrusted clump over in his hands he could make out a red strap and the rough shape of a watch. Back home he squeezed lemon juice onto the clump and slowly the barnacles started to come away revelling a watch dial. To his utter amazement the watch was still ticking.


The watch and surf break at Long Reef Beach.

Neil took the watch to Citizen Australia, it was forwarded to the Tokyo head Office who declared the watch a 1977 manufacture. The website vintagecitizenwatches.com has identified the model as a 52-0110 type 1 dial variant and predicted the watch was underwater for 2-3 years. The Pacific learned the hard way what a tough, ball busting, unrelenting hard-hitting 21 jewels of watch this is. Citizen 1. Pacific 0.


Image: Dan

Over the years on eBay and in various forums 52-0110 watches started to surface with PAF inscribed on the case back accompanied with a military arrow. Speculation centred on Pakistani Air Force military issue. There was conjecture but to date no authentication.
In 1979 the Soviet Union invaded Pakistan's neighbour Afghanistan. The US backed Mujahideen took on the Russians in an all-out bare-knuckle fist fight. As the war dragged on Soviet aircraft often violated Pakistani airspace to attack US munition supply lines and in response the PAF adopted a posture of aggressive defence.



In January 1983 the PAF purchased their first F- 16s flown from Fort Worth by squadron leader Shahid Lateef, seen here being greeted on arrival and possibly wearing a 52 0110.



The diver bezel shows a faint triangle shape at 12. You can make out the short lugs, the rectangle indices and Mercedes hand at 2. The steel rehaut chapter ring reflection is seen from 10 to 3. The dial text is faint but seems to match the 52-0110. Reflective glare from 6 to 9. Difficult to be 100% certain - so a question mark remains with this image.



For the next five years PAF pilots were vectored to intercept numerous incursions by the Soviets. Few things can concentrate the mind like racing towards a Russian MiG at a closing speed of Mach 1 that has the potential to turn you into a fireball with wings. Engaged in sometimes deadly dogfights the PAF pilots handled their F16's skilfully all the while rocking seriously epic 70's style moustaches.



It was against this background, the Soviet-Afghan war 1979-1988, that the Citizen watches would have been issued. But had they? The question of their legitimacy has remained a puzzle until now.

Meet Mr Brian Cloughley.



Brian is a British and Australian army veteran. He is the author of numerous books and papers on the Pakistan Military. He spent 8 years in Pakistan first as head of the UN Military Mission in Kashmir, then as Australian Defence attaché. A regular visitor to Pakistan he updates its defence details for the website IHS Jane's Sentinel.

Brian graciously reached out to one of his many contacts. In this case it was no less than a retired Air Marshal (one of the highest-ranking Officers) of the PAF who served during this period. Below is his response to Brian, who then in part, forwarded the email to me.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mon 26/3/2018 7:00 PM

PAF Watches

&#8230;From a retired Air Marshal, very old friend:

1. PAF is using Citizen watches for Air Defense Officers.

Hope this sorts things out for you.

Best,

Brian
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, for the first time ever - confirmation. A PAF air Marshal attesting to their use. Many thanks to Brian for his help in filling this knowledge gap. Air Défense Officers include those units charged with protecting ground assets and vectoring pilots to intercept. It also appears that the PAF used more than just one Citizen model. Why the PAF would choose this diver remains a mystery. Certainly, it would have been an affordable option, it can measure elapsed time, is easy to read and is tough enough to take the knocks within the confines of a fighter cockpit.

Kinda cool and ironic. The watch was high above the Himalayan Hindu Kush pulling G's - as another lay on the Pacific seafloor exposed to the briny pull of ocean currents.



By 1988 the war had ended. The 90's was fast approaching, and quartz had started to become ubiquitous. Indeed, already most of the worlds military had switched to quartz however this watch was still in active use. Curious then that this innocuous diver with its imitative design and unremarkable movement was possibly the final hurrah of the great mechanical tool watch era.


This Image and title image: Bogdan

These days many of the Citizens that survive from this period show the wear of their practical real-world lives but staying safe under a cuff, snug in a watch box and not getting wet, wasn't what the 52 0110 was put on earth to do.

With acknowledgements to&#8230;

Mr Brian Cloughley Brian Cloughley
Thanks to Stephen @ Sweep-hand for help compiling info and image sourcing https://sweep-hand.org/ and also @ https://sweep-hand.org/citizens-vint...-1962-to-1980/
Bogdan @ https://vintagecitizenwatches.com/
Pictures by Mikko


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

The watch pictured in the Air Force picture could be a 51-2273 from the 80's the end lugs accept a straight end band not curved as per the 52-0110.
I don't know about the back engravings that seem to be popping up on multiple watches over the last few years but the engraved finish looks very rough it could be added buy anybody.
If this marking was stamped as per military standards it might enforce the military argument.

Cheers Paul 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Paul,

It could be, as various Citizens models are marked PAF. The case edge does appear straight but It’s difficult to be definitive with a picture that’s not totally clear. As I said in my opening post – a question mark remains. We really need to find more pics with PAF pilots wearing watches from this period. With respect to the military markings I have made several enquires with engravers. They tell me the markings have been made with a bench top machine and not a hand-held engraver. All the markings seem to be uniform (a series of track marks) they look like the sort of marks a tractor wheel would leave on the ground. I have seen these markings on watches from different locations around the world, so it’s unlikely some backyard guy has cobbled together a few Citizen watches and tried to pass them off as Military for whatever nefarious outcome. Sure, they are not the quality of British MOD watches, but I imagine the PAF would be operating on a much tighter budget than the RAF and the lesser quality of the engraving is most probably the result. It’s an interesting period in Citizen watch history but more pics of PAF pilots wearing watches would be a big help. 


Regards,


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Koji Diver said:


> Hi
> If anybody knows where I could find Citizen 52-0110 to purchase, could you please let me know.
> Thank you very much,
> Koji


Keep your eye on Yahoo Japan Auction: 送料込み 中古 シチズン チャレンジダイバー 150... - ヤフオク!


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

And another: 出たとこ勝負 CITIZEN Challenge Diver シチズン... - ヤフオク!


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

This looks like one too, but the number on the caseback is different: 【CITIZEN】シチズン チャレンジダイバー 4-6008... - ヤフオク!


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

And the most expensive one! シチズン チャレンジダイバー 150mダイバー 1978... - ヤフオク!


----------



## Dr.Detroit (Apr 17, 2021)

I would literally kill to get my hands on a NOS 52-0110!! I am looking for a go-everywhere do-everything Citizen right now (i even started a discussion about the subject, check it!)


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Incredible write-up - well researched. Love it, thanks for sharing (and happy to learn something new too!).


----------



## Dr.Detroit (Apr 17, 2021)

I am looking for a NOS 52 0110 - will consider any serious offer. Thanks ;-)


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

Dr.Detroit said:


> I am looking for a NOS 52 0110 - will consider any serious offer. Thanks ;-)


Have a look at the "JAUCE" site the come up often also read "the sweep hand " site review about the vintage Citizen Diver range, 62's-68's Leopards etc.


----------



## Dr.Detroit (Apr 17, 2021)

bloody watches said:


> Have a look at the "JAUCE" site the come up often also read "the sweep hand " site review about the vintage Citizen Diver range, 62's-68's Leopards etc.


Will do, thanks! Very helpful ;-)


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

Dr.Detroit said:


> Will do, thanks! Very helpful ;-)


Watch out the Japanese auction sites can be addictive and therefore expensive


----------



## Dr.Detroit (Apr 17, 2021)

bloody watches said:


> Watch out the Japanese auction sites can be addictive and therefore expensive


I will try to restrain myself ;-)


----------



## Dr.Detroit (Apr 17, 2021)

On eBay there's a couple of rare Citizen divers, but i am wondering: are the prices right for these or are they just too...expensive? 
They are the Crystal date:









Citizen Crystal Date Auds 52802Y Diver Automatic Vintage Antique No.4830 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Citizen Crystal Date Auds 52802Y Diver Automatic Vintage Antique No.4830 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





and the 7200, aka "Leopard":









Citizen Leopard 4-722710 Y Vintage Diver Acciaio Inox Orologio Uomo Automatico | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Citizen Leopard 4-722710 Y Vintage Diver Acciaio Inox Orologio Uomo Automatico at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





???


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

1977
*CITIZEN 52-0110 CHALLENGE DIVER 150M type-1*


----------



## VintageVagabound (Jan 15, 2018)

Happy Halloween. Good day for the trusty 52-0110


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Obviously not the same but this new JDM sort of resembles it (sort of) NY0125


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*CITIZEN 52-0110 CHALLENGE 150M DIVER*
paired with NASA Velcro Strap


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

Dr.Detroit said:


> On eBay there's a couple of rare Citizen divers, but i am wondering: are the prices right for these or are they just too...expensive?
> They are the Crystal date:
> 
> 
> ...


These are " listed " prices on ebay and these watches have been " listed " for quite a while, the are *not *the sale price.
the Crystal date watches are getting very rare and very expensive..... I would love to own a Crystal date diver but have not yet been able to afford one


----------

